#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Cased hole and production Logging Evaluation by James Smolen

## Eng.Koriesh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Publication Date: November 1, 1995 | ISBN-10: 087814465X | ISBN-13: 978-0878144655

Provides the practicing petroleum engineer with diagnostic information to optimize recovery or plan workover operations. 
James Smolen is an internationally recognized expert in cased hole logging with more than 20 years of oil industry experience.




*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Cased hole and production Logging Evaluation by James Smolen

----------


## Marty Thompson

link is invalid

----------


## Eng.Koriesh

this is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

but i think the forum has problem with h o t file site so plz change the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] o t file

----------


## ginozky

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

only delete these things "-"

----------


## greges2009

Thank you to you all.

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks

----------


## skropar

this link is not working pls give another links

thanks

----------


## skropar

this is invalid link pls give the another link

Thnaks

----------


## gunner

idiots follow the instruction 
the link is working

----------


## vastaguen

thanks!!!

----------


## vadood

Guys, try typing the text that I put in the below image. Just click on the picture below and type the address in your browser. The link cannot be pasted in here and that s why no one can put the link properly!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abouroqia

please help with a working link for the book

----------


## ibrahimibrahim

thanks ya man

See More: Cased hole and production Logging Evaluation by James Smolen

----------


## UsmanHWU

Can you please share it at Muhammad.mech@gmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

Cased Hole and Production Log Evaluation - Smolen 1996

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## UsmanHWU

Thanks alot

----------

